# New Guy



## MacIsaac (Jul 19, 2012)

After six years in the military I have decided to start a career in carpentry. I just wondering if you could go back to when you first started out and tell yourself something, what would it be?


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I would have written a business plan. Nothing fancy just something with goals and objectives that I could review from time to time. It would also include an exit strategy.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Work for a few different guys. It will take a few years before you're worth you're salt. There is no getting around experience but CT is the best place to expedite learning hands down.

Learn what to do and what not to do from each different employer. Get some basic experience in all phases of construction and then decide what direction you want to head. Employee or self employed. General or sub. Specific trade or general renovator. Knowing how everything works together and the in's and out's of each trade is huge.


----------



## MacIsaac (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Work the business end when you get there. Sell, sell, sell. You are a salesman that happens to want to do carpentry.

Spend lots of time learning your trade but more time learning how to run a business.


----------



## fee (Jun 18, 2012)

*tips for newbie*

Dont hold yourself back- if someone offers you work- accept it- then figure out how to do it. dont wait for experience- get it. My brother in law was a horrible carpenter- but was much more successful than me because he was confident. We always differed on our approach- but he made 3x as much money. I finally realized what I knew wasn't making me money- its what I was willing to learn, and how I projected myself to people. very few homeowners know what good carpentry is- but they believe in confidence. I also realized dont allow the masses to tell you what works, signs, postcards, cold calls, etc. you make it happen when you dont give up.
Finally- get a good spreadsheet to help track money, materials and your time. I think thats it 4 me...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Find a different field while I still can lol


----------



## Jrnoodle (Feb 20, 2009)

I would tell myself to learn more of the business side of things. I still struggle with that.

Doing the work is easy. Getting jobs scheduled properly, suppliers paid, writing proposals and contracts, meeting with clients, managing clients expectations, dealing with employees, getting materials on site, payroll, picky customers, and putting out fires. 

Now some of my most stress free days are when I can put on my toolbelt (this rarely happens) and set a nice kitchen or install some wainscotting. For me doing the work is easy and fun. 

Like some other posters mentioned above. Get a job first. Preferably with a company that does a lot of custom trim work and learn it so you can do it in your sleep. That way when you start your business you don't have worry about learning how to do the work part and the business part.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Find a different field while I still can lol


theres always some seriousness in jest.
i wish the same sometimes 

i do wish , like the others that i learned more of the buiness end 
i never worked as a project manager for someone else .
i learned the stupid hard way , and i`m sure i`m still doing things , not in the most efficient way.
i`ve worked my way up , and done some pretty sizeble projects , and have stayed busy for over 30 years now .put my kids through school. travel a good but .
but i have never reach the level that i feel i could , or should have .
i let a lot of valuable contacts slip through my grips, just no realzing what i had till it was too late.

pride , and ego got the best of me sometimes

i`m back to being a 1-4 guy outfit , where as i was once 10-12 men strong. its my own doing .
if your young , get some eductation in this field if you want to stay in it.
otherwise , you can ,and might get busy , and put that important part of the puzzle on the back-burner like alot of us have.

i run into guys in the trade i have known from years back . some have done very good for them selves. some are still plateued right where they were 10-15 years back when i first met them.

i`d do alot of things differently


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Do a lot of stuff. Don't set in on one thing. I used to be really interested in cabinets and trim...

Now I'm just a framer. :laughing:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Now I'm just a framer.


Theres no such thing!


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

MacIsaac said:


> After six years in the military I have decided to start a career in carpentry. I just wondering if you could go back to when you first started out and tell yourself something, what would it be?


 part of EVERYTHING you earn-each and every day is YOURS to keep.
Invest it wisely
build a simple portfolio of 8 index funds-and every month during your working career invest the same % of your income. periodically rebalance those 8 funds so that each remains about 1/8 of the totall( once a year or so)

that will force you to buy low and sell high. Keep your head calm-when others around you are saying "the sky is falling the sky is falling"---YOU will be buying at market lows-and when those around you claiming" it's a new world, a new era, a new economy,a new paradigm"--- YOU will be selling at market highs.

over your career that re-balancing will will do wonders for your net worth.

read a book about portfolio diversification.

Regaurding your working career---- develope an area of core competence and act with some balls-constantly push or nudge your boundaries to get better and better and better.
stephen


----------

